# SPS gesucht für Modelleisenbahn-Peripherie



## technikfreak121 (9 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Projekt geplant, welches ich möglichst kostengünstig realisieren möchte:

Es handelt sich um eine geplante gewerblich betriebene mittelgroße Modelleisenbahn.
Mit einer SPS sollen lediglich über ein vollgrafisches Touch-Screen-Panel, welches auch mit Bildern der anzusteuernden Verbraucher geladen werden kann, die Karusselle, verschiedene Lampenketten und andere Peripherie gesteuert werden. Zudem sollten Ausgänge der SPS zur Verfügung stehen, die eine Pulsweitenmodulation (PWM) erlauben (Amplitutenbereich 14-18V bei einem Stromverbrauch von max. 0,8 A pro Motor der Karusselle, um diesen Wechselstrommotoren auch den Sanftanlauf beibringen zu können).
Für die anderen Ausgänge wie Lampen, die lediglich ein und aus sowie über Zufallsgenerator der SPS-Software angesteuert werden sollen, sollen möglichst mit mind. 1A pro Ausgang ohne mech. Relais belastet werden können.
Die SPS (ggf. mehrere SPS miteinander verknüpft) sollte mindestens über 120 unabhängige Ausgänge verfügen, wobei mindest. 40 davon mit PWM (Motoransteuerung) zur Verfügung stehen sollten.
Die SPS braucht nicht über verschiedene Busstrukturen zu verfügen, sondern es reicht mir aus, wenn diese über ein farbiges vollgrafisches Panel angesteuert werden kann.
Die Verbraucher befinden sich an drei Stellen der Anlage relativ zentral, so dass es m.E. nicht notwendig ist mit ASi-Slaves o.ä. zu arbeiten. Es würde reichen, wenn die Zentrale der SPS über einen eigenen Bus mit 3 Erweiterungsmodulen, wobei jedes Modul wieder mindest 30-40 unabhängige Ausgänge besitzen sollte, erweitert werden könnte, um an den dezentralen Stellen die jeweiligen 30-40 Verbraucher anzuschließen.

Frage: 
Welche SPS würdet Ihr für dieses Aufgabengebiet mit der Ansteuerung eines farbigen Touch Panels verwenden, zumal die Verbraucher nicht mit 24V, sondern max. 18V vertragen können?
Welches Touch Panel könnt Ihr zudem empfehlen, welches das Laden von Bildern (z.B. jeweiliges Karussell) ermöglicht?

Für Eure Antworten bedanke ich mich recht herzlich im voraus.

MfG
Torsten


----------



## zotos (9 Mai 2007)

Ich fang mal an aber Die Frage ist komplex.

Da könnte man Beckhoff oder Wago Busklemmen mit Ethernet Schnittstelle und einen PC als Visu einsetzen.

z.B. Beckhoff hat mit der KL2502 eine zweifach PWM Klemme.




> Verbraucher nicht mit 24V, sondern max. 18V vertragen können?


Da wird Dir wohl nicht soviel übrigbleiben als entweder immer Passende Vorwiderstände zu berechnen.

Es gibt auch 12V SPSen (aber mir fällt gerade keine ein)


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Mai 2007)

> Da wird Dir wohl nicht soviel übrigbleiben als entweder immer Passende Vorwiderstände zu berechnen.


 
Oder einfach Relaisausgänge verwenden, dann kann man Spannung in (fast) beliebiger Höhe verwenden.


----------



## stefand (9 Mai 2007)

Relaisausgang? Da könntest aber mit der PWM wieder probleme bekommen


----------



## Oberchefe (10 Mai 2007)

> Relaisausgang? Da könntest aber mit der PWM wieder probleme bekommen


 
Die PWM Ausgänge muß ich normalerweise nicht unbedingt mit 18 Volt betreiben, zumindest wenn die Spitzenspannung nicht das Problem ist. Meistens reicht es das Puls-Pausen-Verhältnis zu begrenzen sodaß der Effektivwert die 18 Volt nicht überschreitet.


----------



## TobiasA (11 Mai 2007)

Vipa hat E/A- Module, die PWM können. Im Prinzip müsste man ja mit einer kleinen Schaltung, die die PWM des Ausgangsmoduls verstärkt, auch größere Lasten schalten können. 
Mit 'nem schicken FET müssten da auch 'n paar Amps gehen.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## technikfreak121 (15 Mai 2007)

*Vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge!*

Da ich absoluter Leihe auf dem Gebiet der SPS bin, noch ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen zur Realisierung meines geplanten Projektes.

1. Habe im Internet zufälligerweise die MELSEC ST von Mitsubishi entdeckt. Diese Steuerung hält Ausgangsmodule (Transistorausgänge) mit jeweils 16 Ausgängen 24V/1A bereit. Habe nämlich bisher keinen anderen Hersteller gefunden, der ähnliche Ausgangsmodule mit derart vielen Ausgängen zu je 1A bereitstellt. 
 Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Steuerung? 

2. Wenn ich eine Ansteuerung z.B. der MELSEC ST via Touch Screen Panel (Grund: Dieses Panel soll für die Lichtsteuerung in das Stellpult integriert werden) realisieren möchte, auf welche Dinge muss ich achten, um optimale Funktion zu erhalten?
Gibt es auch Panels, wo man selbsterstellte Bilder z.B. .jpeg-Format auf das Touch Screen Panel laden und diese als Steuerungssymbole verwenden kann?

3. Bekommt man die Ablaufsteuerung via Panel und Programmierung der gesamten Steuerung ohne große Vorkenntnisse hin oder gestaltet sich diese sehr kompliziert, wenn man keine fundierten SPS-Kenntnisse hat.


Für Eure ausführlichen Antworten bedanke ich mich schon jetzt sehr herzlich im voraus!


----------



## drfunfrock (15 Mai 2007)

Ich würde keine SPS verwenden, sondern nur deren IO-Module und zwar, weil dann Programme möglich werden, die mit SPS-Sprachen nur schwer zu realisieren sind, weil diese auf RealTime-Betrieb ausgelegt sind. Entweder man greift direkt per ModBus auf IO-Module zu oder verwendet z.B. einen einfachen Buskoppler (Ethernet nach KBus) von Beckhoff, der dann über das Netzwerk per ADS-Protokoll vom PC gesteuert wird. Das ADS-Protokoll ist einfach zu handhaben und verursacht keine Kosten. Die Konfiguration kann über eine Demoversion von TwinCat gemacht werden, die kostenlos bei Beckhoff heruntergeladen werden kann. Damit wäre es möglich, das Steuerprogramm komplett in .NET (CSharp, VB) zu schreiben und die Steuerung zerfällt nicht in Visualisierung und Steuerung. Zudem liesse sich dann auch einfach die Anlage per Datenbank steuern, um z.B. tageszeitabhängige Fahrpläne zu realisieren.

Buskoppler: BK9000

Für Steuerungen mit PWM ist dann eine analoge Ausgangsklemme mit anschliessenden PWM-Treiber zu empfehlen. Es gibt zwar auch PWM-Klemmen, welche aber teuerer werden dürften, als eine Analog-Output-Klemme plus externe Treiber realisiert mit 2 Operationsverstärkern oder Timer-IC 555 und Transistor. Für die Treiber gibt es auch passende Gehäuse für die Din-Schiene. 

Damit lässt sich so eine Anlage beliebig erweitern und teuer ist es auch nicht, da einfach mehrere Koppler ins Netzwerk eingebaut werden können. Um die IO-Module auszuprobieren, kann man wiederrum die TwinCat-Demoversion einsetzen. 

Siehe auch www.beckhoff.de


----------



## Heinz Ullrich Noell (19 Juni 2007)

*SPS fuer Modelleisenbahn*

Diese SPS wuerde ich mir selbst bauen, wenn ich Interesse an
Modellbahnen haette.
Das duerfte die preiswerteste Loesung sein.

Siehe meinen neuen Beitrag!!!

Ueber ein Programm fuer ein Touchscreen in 'ladder logic', habe ich
bisher noch nicht nachgedacht.

Als Bus kann man den prozessorueblichen UART (seriell) verwenden.

Einige Musterprogramme sind von mir frei erhaeltlich.

Viel Spass beim Nachdenken, H.U. Noell


----------



## Ralle (19 Juni 2007)

Heinz Ullrich Noell schrieb:


> Siehe meinen neuen Beitrag!!!



Heinz Ullrich, wer soll damit was anfangen, besonders wenn erstmal 1 Jahr vergangen ist und dien Beitrag nicht mehr neu ist. Ein Link dazu ist in jedem Fall die "zukunftsichere" Variante !

Ich liefere den Link dann mal nach: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14050


----------



## Heinz Ullrich Noell (20 Juni 2007)

*SPS im Eigenbau*



Ralle schrieb:


> Heinz Ullrich, wer soll damit was anfangen, besonders wenn erstmal 1 Jahr vergangen ist und dien Beitrag nicht mehr neu ist. Ein Link dazu ist in jedem Fall die "zukunftsichere" Variante !
> 
> Ich liefere den Link dann mal nach: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14050


 
Natuerlich ist eine SPS im Eigenbau *kein neues Thema mehr*.
Schon oefters hatte ich nach diesem Thema gesucht, habe aber niemals
eine fertige und preisguenstige Loesung gefunden, bis ich *LDmicro* von
Jonathan Westhues vor ca. 2 Jahren fand.

Auch ist es nicht immer noetig, dass ein neues Thema *endlose*
*Diskussionen* hervorruft. Jede Software hat ihre Mucken und Tuecken,
dies gilt auch fuer S5/S7. Es ging mir einzig um die Information, dass
dieses Programm jetzt *ins Deutsche* uebersetzt wurde und seit *Anfang*
*dieser Woche* auf dem angegebenen Link zu finden ist.

Viele Basteleien und Hobby-Anwendungen lassen sich mit diesem
Programm kostenguenstig und ohne Assembler-, C- oder BASIC-
Kenntnisse verwirklichen. Dies gilt insbesondere fuer analoge
Anwendungen. 'Ladder logic' bzw. KOP-Kenntnisse genuegen.

Mein Beitrag hierzu sind einige Implementierungen, speziell im HMI-
Sektor, die bei jeder kleinen SPS bereits im Lieferumfang sind, bei einem
nackten Mikroprozessor selbstverstaendlich nicht.

Mit dem Thema begann ich in der 3. Welt, wo teure Geraete auf
Grund eines geringen Defekts der Steuerung auf dem Muell landen.
An meine Freunde und Counterparts *dort*, richtet sich meine
zukuenftige Website. Aus diesem Grunde wird diese auch in Englisch
abgefasst.

Wenn ich so manche Fragen im Internet lese, da habe ich schon die
preiswerte und einfache Loesung parat.
Schau doch nur mal in die Preisliste, was eine Analog-Eingangsbaugruppe
oder -Ausgangsbaugruppe kostet. Dieses Geld kann man getrost
sparen, wenn es um nicht kommerzielle Anwendungen geht.
Somit kann auch so mancher Bastler oder Heimwerker in Deutschland
von diesem Programm profitieren.

Viele Gruesse aus Brasilien, H.U. Noell


----------



## Ralle (20 Juni 2007)

Heinz Ullrich Noell schrieb:


> Natuerlich ist eine SPS im Eigenbau *kein neues Thema mehr*.
> Schon oefters hatte ich nach diesem Thema gesucht, habe aber niemals
> eine fertige und preisguenstige Loesung gefunden, bis ich *LDmicro* von
> Jonathan Westhues vor ca. 2 Jahren fand.
> ...



Du hast mich wohl völlig falsch verstanden, ich meinte deinen Bezug "Siehe meinen neuen Beitrag"!
Wenn in einem Jahr jemand nach deinem neuen Beitrag sucht, wo soll er den denn finden? Also Link mit rein, das ist schon alles!


----------



## Heinz Ullrich Noell (20 Juni 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Du hast mich wohl völlig falsch verstanden, ich meinte deinen Bezug "Siehe meinen neuen Beitrag"!
> Wenn in einem Jahr jemand nach deinem neuen Beitrag sucht, wo soll er den denn finden? Also Link mit rein, das ist schon alles!


 
Hallo Ralle,
den Link habe ich doch angegeben.
Schau mal in meinen Beitrag unter Elektronik.

Aber hier noch mal, *LDmicro in Deutsch*, Verfasser Jonathan Westhues:

http://cq.cx/ladder.pl

Man koennte darueber streiten, ob dies ein Beitrag zu einer neuen
Steuerung ist oder in den Elektronik-Bereich gehoert.
Irgendwo in der Mitte liegt die Wahrheit.

Im Moment bin ich gerade dabei, eine Steuerung fuer eine
4-fach 7Segment-Anzeige zu kommentieren!
Klingt fuer viele einfach, aber die Afrikaner haben nicht den gleichen
Zugang zu Wissen, wie wir.
In ca. 2 Monaten wird meine Website fertig sein.

Viele Gruesse aus Minas Gerais, Brasilien

H.U. Noell


----------



## zotos (20 Juni 2007)

Heinz Ullrich Noell schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> den Link habe ich doch angegeben.
> Schau mal in meinen Beitrag unter Elektronik.
> ...



Also das ist Doch nicht so schwer das was Ralle meint versteh sogar ich ;o)

Ralle meinte das Du in diesem Thread Bezug nimmst auf einen Beitrag in einem anderen Thread "Siehe meinen neuen Beitrag!!!" Jetzt nehmen wir mal an in 6 Wochen will jemand seine Modeleisenbahn mit einer SPS Ausstatten und Du hast fleißig Beiträge geschrieben wie soll der Suchende den Deinen "neuen" Beitrag finden? Also hat der übermotivierte Ralle in seiner Herzensgüte einen Link in diesem Thread auf den Thread gesetzt damit der fiktive Suchende auch in Wochen/Monaten/Jahren noch eine Chance hat zu verstehen was Du meinst.

Ich hoffe das nun für Dich geklärt zu haben ;o)


----------



## hausenm (12 März 2009)

Die ganze Sache dürfte mit einem Mikrocontroller besser erledigt sein. der 166 (und seine Nachfolger) haben CAN und UART als Bus integriert und kosten kein Geld mehr. Über C lassen diese sich gut programmieren. Fertige Boards gibt es auch (elektor Verlag und ähnliche).
Verwendet man den CAN dann sind auch alle Industrie IO verfügbar über Can- Koppler.
Gruß


----------

